# Started the birth control pill



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Hi peeps,

I was wondering if there are any people that have just started the process that i can find support in. It my first attempt and feel very lonely (partner brilliant but not quite the same). 

I have just started the birth control pill and have a provisional date (21st Nov) for egg collection...

Lilstar


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi hun
I have also started BCP and my EC is scheduled for the 21st Nov too. I will start stimming on the 6th Nov.
This will be my 2nd IVF but 1st using BCP, so its all a bit new to me this bit.
Good luck xxx


----------



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Im not so sure all the technical terms so bare with me lol

Im so glad to have this place for support.

Im guessin stimming is injections? 

What clinic r u at...mine is the benenden in kent xx


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello both 

I am starting the BCP tomorrow, so thought I would jump on board. This is my first ICSI attempt, I am at the Lister in London.

Mincepie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wishing you ladies all the very very best with your respective treatments.... if there is anything I can help you with - please shout up.

I've no personal experience of the birth control pill (well not for the last 20 + years!) and me and hubby went straight to ICSI...
best wishes to you all
I'm sure you'll get loads of support here on FF - welcome
Sheila


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Sheila

I'm not sure why we have to take the pill, I'm sure I will find out soon at the next consultation.

I think I have read this site from wall to wall!

Mincepie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd be really interested in the why too Mincepie - keep us posted on your progress.
Cheers
Sheila


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi mincepie - Good luck with icsi hun x I think im on BCP to basically fit in with my clinics schedule, to fit me in for EC. Could be wrong tho x


Lilstar - How are you feeling hun? I've been having some sharpe period pains since starting BCP, it's getting really annoying now!


Sheila - Thanks hun x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, thanks for clarifying that, I really couldn't understand why clinics put you on the birth control pill, when all you want to do is the complete opposite.
I did wonder why some clinics insist on starting you off on treatment on a particular day of your cycle, as my clinic insisted that it made no difference.

During ivf/icsi your body is essentially shut down via the down regging stage (which can be either via nasal spray or injections.... you can expect to have regular vaginal scans using the trusted 'dildo-cam'  to check the thickness of your womb lining.  Once your clinic is happy with the thickness, you'll then begin stimming (stimulating your body into producing  numerous eggs) - this is done by injections more often than not - it is at the end of this stage that you could be scanned as regularly as every other day as its important to check on the size and number of follicles, too many and you could be at risk of OHSS (Over stimulation) so its important to drink plenty of water to offset this happening.
Once the clinic is happy that you and more importantly your follicles are at their best, you will be advised when to take your 'trigger shot', this will send a message that your follicles should get ready to release the eggs they contain.  Not all follicles contain eggs, but then again some follicles can contain more than one - so don't be too alarmed if you think you have too few or too many follicles.

Once your eggs are collected, you will be drug free until embryo transfer, then you will be given pessaries to keep your womb lining nice and inviting.... brazil nuts and pineapple juice  (not from concentreate)  are both good sources of sellenium. ... once your precious cargo is onboard... then you have the longest hardest 2 weeks of your life until your official test date.

Your clinic will give you a full breakdown of all your key dates..... sorry if I'm teaching granny how to suck eggs, but if you're facing this for the first time, you'll feel bombarded with information and paperwork and not everything is going to sink in - and it is soo much easier to understand if you've already got a heads up.

Hope my ramblings have helped... but anything you need, or aren't sure off, please shout - only too happy to help.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, it is all a bit baffling to begin with, although I am sure we will all be experts by the end of this whether we like it or not! 

Mincepie


----------



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

My computer has been down so have not been on for a while...sorry 

I have experienced really sore boobs and bloatedness...i was on bcp like 8years ago but dont remember feeling soooo bloated but hey i keep thinkin to myself itl prob get worse so just put up lol

Im becoming very nervous now...it seems to be on my mind 24/7 ...struggling at work really! 

Hope you are all well and i will now try to get on much more as the computer is working again  

Lilstar xxx


----------



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Mincepie - when do ur injections start?

I forgot to say i recieved all my medication on monday.....  so overwhelming...i couldnt believe how much of it there was!!!


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not sure, I have an appointment in two weeks where they will tell me all about the treatment. I think the injections will probably start in about three or four weeks.

Can't wait for it all to happen now. I really want to eggs put back too, assuming I get two good ones. What are other people's thoughts on this?

mincepie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mincepie
Your clinic will always advise you to just have one put back - as they are following NICE guidelines (National Institute of Clinical Excellence) as they are eager to reduce the instances of more difficult multiple births.... if you want two it's completely your choice.

My masterplan was always to have two put back as I was 39 when I began treatment: I thought that by having 2 put back the risk of a multiple birth would be far less likely than someone younger.  I also thought that I would possibly be more likely to get a positive pregnancy result with having 2 put back, even if 1 didn't make it - which is pretty common.

I only managed to end up with one fertlized egg, so my masterplan went out of the window anyhow - but you really do only need one good'un.
Best wishes... but yep those bags of drugs look scary - especially the BIG needles hahahaha xxx
Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
Sheila


----------



## lilstar (May 27, 2011)

Mincepie - Im hqving the same predicament...my consultent is suggesting having 1 embie however i really want 2 put back for obvious reasons (more chance of positive resuly) although one thing i have learnt is to trust ur consultent...i must say i have found this really really hard as ny partner would describe me as a control freak lol so listen to the consultent is the only advice i can give...he will know wot is best for u and ur body. 

Hope everyone else is well  xxx


----------



## Willow92 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, I've just joined and am really enjoying the posts, I, to have just started taking the pill, (1st IVF)  and feel this is to suit the clinic where I am attending, the consultant wouldn't have been available for egg collection  if i started last week!! A little annoyed by that but thought I can't change it so just go with it. So, hopefully will start the beginning of November. The very best of luck to everyone undertaking this journey,x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Willow, there seems to be quite a few new ladies joining us for their first shot at ivf/icsi - it's very scary but very exciting at the same time, if that makes sense.

That bag of drugs, there seems to be sooo much of it... I think what frightened me the most was that I found my BIG needles first   - we're here to go through your treatment with you every step of the way - it's soo much easier going through something together - wishing all you lovely ladies all the very very best of luck - and of course, I'll be here too - anytime you need support/ or just to let off steam and have a good rant.

Sheila


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I am going to ask for 2 to be put back even if we go to blast! I will be nearly 38 when it happens or just about to turn 38 (Nov 12th) so I guess I have less chance of it working than someone younger. 

If both do end up sticking does it mean that you have less chance of a live birth? Anyone know the risks with twins and the likelyhood of the risks becoming a reality?

Mincepie.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Mincepie - Are you having NHS tx, if so then if this is your first they might not put 2 back. I think you have to 39 or over to have 2 back on first go. I know thats how my clinic work but all clinics work differently. As this is my 2nd nhs cycle i can have 2 put back if i want. Its always worth the ask tho! x


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

No I'm going with the Lister first, I can't stand the 9 months wait with the NHS (how appropriate)! 

I am hoping they will let me put 2 back. 

Mincepie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mincepie I'm not sure what the stats are for multiple / single / zero birth rates when multiple embryos are transferred - maybe your clinic publishes its stats.... but one of the risks of a multiple  pregnancy is that one or neither make it - but Mums of twins are monitored more closely.

Its only a decision you can make, the medical staff can only offer advice.


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

So there is more chance of losing one or both is there. I will have to speak to the dr about it and find out about all the risks and the likelyhoods.

Thanks again for the info.

Mincepie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mincepie
I know that in a lot of instances when people I know have had two embryos transferred, in the majority of cases, one of the twins didn't make it - but your clinic will be able to advise you fully.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you! This is my 2nd ICSI cycle, the first resulting in my little boy Harry, who we sadly lost in January due to a heart defect. Infact, it would have been his first birthday today.
I was just wondering how long people are usually on the pill for before they start down regging? i started it on the 14th october and haven't heard anything from my clinic yet about another appointment. We self funded the first cycle and didn't take the pill, but this time there is some NHS funding available (v.lucky I know) and they've put me on the pill so they can control mycycle, which I fully understand as they are very busy.
Hope you can help.
Lisaxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa, I wasnt put on the pill so can't help with your query, just wanted to send a hug and wish Harry a lovely first birthday - the ladies here are lovely and very supportvive - wishing you every success with your treatment - whenever it begins, and of course we'll be here for you every step of the way hun.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello harrysmum and welcome

So sorry to hear about your loss, it must be devastating. X

As far as I know they keep you on the pill for about 2 or 3 weeks, I have an appointment on we'd next week, and I will have been taking the pill for 2 weeks by then. I will find out more on Wednesday and keep you posted.

Mincepie


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi ladies  
I was wondering if I could join you too? I have been on the pill for 2 weeks and am due back at my clinic on Friday   

Mincepie - I am also at the Lister and am hoping they can work their magic on me!!

Harrysmum - So sorry for your loss, hope today was not too painful and you got some 'special' time to remember him today  

Hi to everyone else  
Has anyone had trouble with spotting whilst on the pill?? It's driving me mad, and I'm not sure why it's happening??  
Ali x


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi ladies!
was hoping i could join aswell?   I've been on the pill for about a week now waiting for my appointment  to come through so i can get started on my down reggs and begin this journey   I'm so exciting and nervous and carnt wait to here and, share our storeys he he this is our first time doing IVF my consultant told me that they would be putting 1 blastocyst back as my chances are 50% and i have a 5% chance of having monozygotic twins! i would of preferred 2 but that is what he said and there was no changing his mind! is this a good thing or not? because alot of post's Ive read, some of the ladies have been or are getting 2 embies put back in. i know everyone is different just wondered if anyone could share anything thanks. X

Harrysmum - so sorry for your loss  

Hi to everbody else!  

Ali80 - i have also experienced spotting while on the pill aswell..i told the clinic and they told me some ladies do experience break through bleeding! so its quite normal. X


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome everyone

I was bleeding too whilst on the pill, so I don't think it's anything to worry about. Mine has stopped now, I have been taking it for about 9 days.

I have no idea about embyos and how many to have put back, but I guess if your chances Re that good maybe one is the wY to go. I am going to push for two!

Positive thoughts to you all.

Mincepie


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi mincepie 

Thanks for the reply   yeah i suppose I'm just stressing abit about if it works or not but he was quite adamant that one was going back..dunno if 50% is good or not think i have to be realistic and look at both sides of things 50% it works or doen't just have to  
let us know how you get on! X


----------



## mincepie (Jun 16, 2011)

I think 50% are really good odds. Usually you don't get above 40% as far as I can tell. Unfortunately it seems that it just the luck of the draw. I am doing everything to increase my chances but I think sometimes it just doesn't work and there seems to be no reason. It's really hard to have no control when it is so important to us. And then you have to try and stay positive on top of everything and then worry about not being positive and if you do manage to stay positive you then worry you are setting yourself up for a fall. You really can't win!!!!!

I'm sure we will all get there in the end by hook or by crook. Someone on here once said that it will be ok in the end and if it isnt ok then it isn't the end. I like that.

Mincepie


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

oh thank you - mincepie very nice words!!

i know the feeling no matter what you do and try to stay positive theres always something that brings you down.. All I'm trying to do is not to stress out to much (better said than done) 

and I'm keeping myself busy and with good friends and family  
X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs - wow 50% is a great chance.... I always wanted 2 putting back but I ended up only getting 1 of my paultry 4 eggs to fertilize - it's soo true, you really do only need one good'un - and the clinic rated my chace at 20% but my clinic only offered a 2 day transfer and "Tictac" was still only 2 cells when she was transferred - my 'lazy' embryo is now constantly on the move and can't sit still unless I'm snuggling her tight to annoy the life out of her with my snuggles hahahaha .
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks - sheilaweb  

i think sometimes 50% is good and all can do is   it all works! than i look at things from a far and what Ive had done and things inside arnt that good.. but he knows best eh!! so it all worked out well for you awwww thats lovely glad to hear that   thanks for your positive reply. X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, having been here on FF for years, I can say hand on heart that a positive mental attitude can get you through soo much - I can't lie, going through treatment isn't a barrel of laughs - none of us ever would have imagined that we'd end up doing this.  Sadly there doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason why some treatments work, or doesn't - it really is a lottery!!

But we're here for you every step of the way.
Sheila


----------



## harrysmum19 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Sheila, I agree totally on the positive attitude to all this. Hubby and I have been thru so much on our journey, and losing Harry was just the worst thing we've ever faced, but we still keep smiling and we know that one day our rainbow baby will come along to make our lives complete (again) Harry was sadly born too poorly to stay with us and I wouldn't want him to be here if he had to spend another minute suffering. The short time we had him was filled with so much pleasure, but so much worry as we constantly had the thought of 'is today going to be the day we lose him?'

As for the one emby being put back, I agree totally. Our clinics live birth rate has gone up from 38% to 52% in the last 18 months since they introduced their 'one at a time' policy. I'm all for that!
loads of love to you all
Lisa xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi ya,

just joined up, a bit lonely in all this and my head is full of information, but planty posts well explained in great detail on here.

Day 1 of my period, downregulation, wait until day 21 [9th Nov], then i can start taking Norethisterone for hormone control.

First IVF cycle and freaked.

Sarah


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sarah you've come to the right place, the ladies here are lovely and will be with you every step of the way to provide support whenever you need it.... if you need anything, anything at all - just shout up..... we're here to help and welcome to FF.
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Sarah
I'm also a newbie on here and I'm on my BCP at the moment waiting to start my down regulation injections! haven't got a date through yet but Ive been on the pill a week tomrow so maybe we might be starting the same time   I'm scared but more excited this is my first time doing IVF  
goodlook to you and let us know how you get on. X


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all
We had our pill scan today which went well   yay!! Sonographer said my ovaries were looking polycystic (knew that already) but everything else looked great. I also asked about spotting while I have been on the bcp and she said this was normal  
We have moved onto dr and will be sniffing synarel 2 sniffs twice per day, then starting menopur next saturday.......so it's all go here finally!!
I can't believe we are cycling again, gutted that we have to go through it all, but sooooo excited to finally get going, it's been a long time since may 2010 when we first started ivf  
Anyway have lovely weekends ladies and hi to the new ladies  
ali x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hugs,

We have the same dates so gd to keep in touch as i'm learning on the way. I waited for my period that was over a week late now waiting again for day 21 to take my pills. A whole lot of waiting! 

Best of Luck - Sarah


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Hows things? I'm still on the pill and your right about the waiting around  lol Ive finally got my date to start down regg injections.. 3rd Nov carnt wait   have you heared  anything yet? X


----------

